# Privet hedge



## mic687 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have to go look at a Privet hedge removal tomorrow, anyone here have any experience with these? I have never messed with one before and any advice would help. I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not sure the exact type of hedge but I have done one before about 7' high and 40' long. I found for me the best way was stihl pole pruner too remove the majority of the limbs then do the rest of the work with your saw. Pole saw prevents you from having to get in to the middle of that crap but blades obviously smaller.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd run away from that job. Hedge trimming sucks. And you'll have to do a privet at least twice a year to keep 'em looking good. They grow like crazy. Unless you like hedge trimming, bid it high so they don't call you back every few mos.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 29, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> I'd run away from that job. Hedge trimming sucks. And you'll have to do a privet at least twice a year to keep 'em looking good. They grow like crazy. Unless you like hedge trimming, bid it high so they don't call you back every few mos.



You may have missed it but its a removal.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jun 29, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I am not sure the exact type of hedge but I have done one before about 7' high and 40' long. I found for me the best way was stihl pole pruner too remove the majority of the limbs then do the rest of the work with your saw. Pole saw prevents you from having to get in to the middle of that crap but blades obviously smaller.



that sounds like a row of hedges to me sometimes we will just put a choke a chain on them and pull em with the truck chippin the stuff sucks too

power pruner works but the 66 with the longest bar you got will be quicker


----------



## capetrees (Jun 29, 2009)

Nothing to be afraid of. 
If they are tall and long, they cut easy and feed easy into the chipper. If the are short and maintained, they can be thick and bulky, sometimes a bit of a fuss to get into the chipper. If tall and leggy, use a small saw to get in and cut low. If short and maintained, use a long bar and cut low. Once you see them, you'll understand. The roots would need to be pulled by a truck and chain or mini excavator. Shallow rooted though so thats a good thing.


----------



## mic687 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. It is a complete removal and it sounds like their tall. I will see tomorrow and I will get some pics.
Mickey


----------



## treeseer (Jun 30, 2009)

What are they replacing it with? Privet is excellent hedge if maintained by someone who knows how. Show your client you know how to prune and you will be back for life. Rip em out now and you will be scrapin for new rapin tomorrow.

Sustainable work is best.


----------



## Small Job Tim (Jun 30, 2009)

*ha*

anybody who claims chainsaws are overrated has obviously afraid to use them and has an excessive amount of time on their hands......
have fun wastin time, treeseer....


----------



## treeoperations (Jun 30, 2009)

*piss easy mate*

piss easy mate nothing at all to be scared of, if there tall and staight chipper will clean em up quick as well trimmed ones are bit harder to get in the chipper but just rip em into blocks and ull be flying mate there soft as sh!t my 25hp 65 bandit eats it for like its butter right up to 6 inches


----------



## treeseer (Jun 30, 2009)

Small Job Tim said:


> anybody who claims chainsaws are overrated has obviously afraid to use them


1 Husky 3 Stihl 1 Echo working, and others on the shelf...Had made a ton of sawdust before you were swimmin in a sack. Big Whoop. 

Arborists see woody plants as something to manage, and generate long-term income by growing long-term value, not to cut first and ask questions later. This is Arboristsite. Who's wasting time? :monkey:


----------



## mic687 (Jun 30, 2009)

treeseer said:


> What are they replacing it with? Privet is excellent hedge if maintained by someone who knows how. Show your client you know how to prune and you will be back for life. Rip em out now and you will be scrapin for new rapin tomorrow.
> 
> Sustainable work is best.



Have not seen the job yet but the home owner wants to extend there driveway and it sounds like the hedge has to go. It also sounds to be pretty over grown.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 30, 2009)

OK, if you gotta tear the roots out anyway, an option is to cut them to a desirable height, dig out the roots a little carefully, and transplant them where another hedge is needed.

Also, "overgrown" is easily fixable with this plant.

Not recommending anything here; just pointing to options where a value-added service can e sold, i.e. make more money.

Peace


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 30, 2009)

I am all for saving a tree when it can be done but the cost difference to the homeowner for destructive removal and a transplant could be a big problem with that idea.


----------

